
The 'McConnell Rule' is law (2018) - anonu
https://thehill.com/opinion/judiciary/395696-the-mcconnell-rule-is-law-and-senate-democrats-should-sue-to-enforce-it
======
mrkeen
> The issue — whether the McConnell Rule is now binding precedent

The rule might be law.

> Whether McConnell likes it or not, the McConnell Rule is law.

The rule is law.

> if McConnell still were to maintain that the McConnell Rule is not law,

The rule might not be law.

> McConnell’s claim on March 16, 2016, to be bound by it [...] was a lie

Yep.

> This is obviously too great a cost for McConnell to risk.

Nope.

------
60secz
Politics is calvinball. Whatever 5 supreme court justices agree on is
constitutional. 51 senators get to decide who that justice is. RBG was
brilliant, and fierce and her hubris will be historical.

~~~
anonu
Had to look it up - thanks for that:

Calvinball is a game invented by Calvin and Hobbes. Calvinball has no rules;
the players make up their own rules as they go along, making it so that no
Calvinball game is like another.

Rules cannot be used twice (except for the rule that rules cannot be used
twice), and any plays made in one game may not be made again in any future
games. The game may involve wickets, mallets, volleyballs, and additional
sports-related equipment.

There is only one permanent rule in Calvinball: players cannot play it the
same way twice. For example, in one game of Calvinball, the goal was to
capture the opponent's flag, whereas in a different game of Calvinball, the
goal was to score points by hitting badminton shuttlecocks against trees using
a croquet mallet. Masks must be worn at all times in Calvinball; these are not
allowed to be questioned.

[https://calvinandhobbes.fandom.com/wiki/Calvinball](https://calvinandhobbes.fandom.com/wiki/Calvinball)

